# Looking for a Canadian built tele neck



## sjp (11 mo ago)

I am sure this subject may have come up in the past, but who in Canada is making the best telecaster necks right now? Is there anyone who is rivalling Warmoth? I'd love to put a Canadian maple neck with a Rosewood/Pau Ferro fingerboard on my latest build, but haven't had much luck searching for Canadian builders.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sjp said:


> I am sure this subject may have come up in the past, but who in Canada is making the best telecaster necks right now? Is there anyone who is rivalling Warmoth? I'd love to put a Canadian maple neck with a Rosewood/Pau Ferro fingerboard on my latest build, but haven't had much luck searching for Canadian builders.


Tone bomb! My thinline was built by them

















ToneBomb Custom Guitar Parts


Manufacture and sale of electric guitar parts




tonebomb.com


----------



## sjp (11 mo ago)

silvertonebetty said:


> Tone bomb! My thinline was built by them
> View attachment 401922
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I dropped them a line. Looks like their web site isn't quite up and running yet.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sjp said:


> Thanks! I dropped them a line. Looks like their web site isn't quite up and running yet.


They have an eBay and reverb page


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Erik Hansen (Hansen Kustoms in Maple, ON) is building me a custom telecaster neck right now. He's been excellent to work with and I was really impressed by the guitars he had in his workshop when I met up with him a few weeks ago.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I know that @nnieman carves them for his own builds but I don’t know if he does them on their own. I have played one of his necks and it was superb.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Brio CBS Era Highly Flamed Maple Rosewood Neck Roasted | Carparelli - Parts & Accessories | Reverb this looks nice . He has a few in his shop


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

markxander said:


> Erik Hansen (Hansen Kustoms in Maple, ON) is building me a custom telecaster neck right now. He's been excellent to work with and I was really impressed by the guitars he had in his workshop when I met up with him a few weeks ago.


Erik Hansen built me a tele neck once. It was the worst job of anything anyone had done for me. The some of the frets had popped out of the slots when I received it. The neck was very rough on the back. It had gaps in the walnut trussrod in the back. I took it to a local guy close to me as Erik is over 2 hours a way. The guy said there was nothing really that could be fixed. It need to be done over. The most positive thing is that Erik didn't hesitate to refund my money. The only thing I was out was the trip down there and shipping cost to ship it back.
I was also impressed with the guitars he showed me when I firs visited. Was going to get him to build me a guitar.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jimmythegeek said:


> I know that @nnieman carves them for his own builds but I don’t know if he does them on their own. I have played one of his necks and it was superb.


I think that @nnieman might now be having the necks carved by a luthier who lives reasonably close to him. I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> Brio CBS Era Highly Flamed Maple Rosewood Neck Roasted | Carparelli - Parts & Accessories | Reverb this looks nice . He has a few in his shop


carparelli has put his name on some bad guitars, i would avoid.

see if coloma guitars or pacific wood lab will build you a neck?Expect it to cost the same as warmoth.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Budda said:


> carparelli has put his name on some bad guitars, i would avoid.
> 
> see if coloma guitars or pacific wood lab will build you a neck?Expect it to cost the same as warmoth.


Oh good to know . Thanks.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Lewis at East City Guitar Co is producing some of the most beautiful custom necks and bodies. Absolutely top notch lumber selection and then CNC’d exactly to your spec. He then hand finishes them and his build quality is absolutely top tier.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

fogdart said:


> Lewis at East City Guitar Co is producing some of the most beautiful custom necks and bodies. Absolutely top notch lumber selection and then CNC’d exactly to your spec. He then hand finishes them and his build quality is absolutely top tier.


Posting this without a link sure is a tease


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

fogdart said:


> Lewis at East City Guitar Co is producing some of the most beautiful custom necks and bodies. Absolutely top notch lumber selection and then CNC’d exactly to your spec. He then hand finishes them and his build quality is absolutely top tier.


Lewis is the luthier I was referring to in post #9

@Budda East City Guitar Co. - Guitars crafted by Lewis Parker


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

*DO NOT USE TONEBOMB*

A year ago I ordered a finished Tele body from them. We discussed the order ahead of time and they were happy to take my money and quoted me a turnaround of 11 to 13 weeks. At 13 weeks I emailed them to check up on the status. They had some very reasonable explanation of some delays but assured me it would be done in about 2 weeks. Two weeks later I check in and once again, another reasonable sounding problem came up and they just needed another 2 weeks. This went on for the next 5 months. Every 2 weeks it was another dog ate my homework excuse. I finally demanded a refund in September, and it took a week and finally a threat to order a chargeback on my credit card before they coughed up the cash. And the final message I got from them is that they would post the body on their eBay store once it was done and they'd give me a heads up in case I'm still interested in purchasing it. I've kept an eye on their page and it's never shown up, and I've yet to get that head's up from them.

Meanwhile shortly after I got my refund, I restarted again with Guitar Mill in the USA. They quoted me 16 to 20 weeks for a custom finished body. They shipped it in week 11.

I don't know what is going on at Tonebomb, but they will tell you anything they think you want to hear and none of it is true. Based on my recent personal experience with them, I absolutely do not recommend anyone do business with them.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I carve my own necks for my own builds.
I don’t really offer custom necks but if what you are looking for is close to my specs than I can help you out.
If you are looking for custom then Lewis @ easy city guitar co is your guy.
No one is going to be making necks as cheap as warmoth.
Warmoth is literally a guitar parts factory that pumps out a ton of bodies and necks quickly.

if you are looking for an inexpensive quality neck then Mike potvin has started selling allparts necks.

Nathan


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

greco said:


> I think that @nnieman might now be having the necks carved by a luthier who lives reasonably close to him. I'm not 100% sure.


Nope I carve my own.
Lewis is a friend and a hell of a talented luthier.

Nathan


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

sjp said:


> Thanks! I dropped them a line. Looks like their web site isn't quite up and running yet.


Their website used to be there. It's currently "pending launch". Red flag #1
Their social media pages have very few updates for the last two years (last post was from 2020, second last one was in 2019). Red flag #2
The story I posted above. Red flag #3.
_(edit to add: Tonebomb is the same guys as Hoodoo Guitars. The fact that they completely unlinked their website between Hoodoo and Tonebomb is another major red flag. They used to cross reference, now there's no mention of either on either site.)_

Don't do business with them.

I know you're looking for a Canadian builder - I did the same thing when I started my parts build last year. There simply is no Canadian answer to MJT, Warmoth, Musikraft, or any of the other well known American ones. I will say that even though it cost a bit more due to shipping and exchange, I was extremely impressed with the work and final product from Guitar Mill. If you've ever heard of Mario Martin Guitars, Guitar Mill is his shop that's just their custom parts side of their business. I've gotten two bodies from them recently and they're both superb.

One that hasn't been mentioned here is Beardsell Guitars in Winnipeg. I'm not sure if he does parts outside of full builds, but Al is a well known and respected luthier in Winnipeg. I've personally had several of my guitars in their shop and they do good work. Beardsell Guitar Workshop


----------



## teledobson (Nov 15, 2006)

Mike Spicer at Peghead builds amazing necks ...


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Precision Guitars (PGK) in Vancouver might be able to help you


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

So I agree in part with the above comments about tonebomb. I ordered a neck from them last year that with an original timeline of 5 weeks I believe, and after endless emails of 2-3 more weeks needed, it ended up being almost 5 months before delivery. They were a disaster for a long time. The neck is incredible though. The frets came very well dressed, nice rolled edge on it, and perfect craftsmanship throughout. I didn't even need to adjust the truss rod when I installed it, and I haven't had to since last summer and the action on it is just perfect. It's my favourite neck I own. 

I actually ordered another neck early December from them, knowing that I'm in no rush to get my next project going. They said 7 weeks until delivery. At the 7 weeks mark, they emailed me saying that there was damage done to the neck during the building process and they had to start over, and they would have it shipped the end of the next week. The neck shipped yesterday, so that put it at almost 10 weeks. Not crazy really compared to last go around. Hopefully the finished product is somewhere near as good as my last one. Fingers crossed


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm also looking for a Tele neck and if it's Canadian, all the better. Thing is, while I don't mind buying bodies without trying them (as long as I know their weight), I always try my necks out first - so that's a problem for me when most neck vendors are online.

As for ordering stuff (music gear or otherwise) and getting excuses after the deadline has passed, I'm a second chance saloon only. Lay down some law by telling them on their first stalling attempt that you're fine w/ a delay, but you want a refund once that delay expires and you don't have a tracking number in hand - end of story. It's really that easy and seems to work, at least for me. But they need to know that up front.

Of course, that all depends on how exclusive the product is and how badly you want it - then they have the muscle to lead you by the nose. Exclusivity and uniqueness cuts both ways, it's almost like a transfer of power.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

FatStrat2 said:


> I'm also looking for a Tele neck and if it's Canadian, all the better. Thing is, while I don't mind buying bodies without trying them (as long as I know their weight), I always try my necks out first - so that's a problem for me when most neck vendors are online.


How do you try your necks out before you buy? Even if you can find someone local who is selling. I guess they'd have to be all setup in a test guitar? I play mostly set neck and build my own guitars, so this seems a bit strange to me.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ All of my necks came off other guitars I've played already: Jacksons, Charvels, Kramers, etc..

As for an untested, unmounted neck, even raw in my hands I know if a neck is for me, my sizing up has never failed me yet. But I have to do that first before I buy, can't do that online. Though I am willing to buy a neck online as long as the vendor has a return policy should I not like the feel of it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

fogdart said:


> Lewis at East City Guitar Co is producing some of the most beautiful custom necks and bodies. Absolutely top notch lumber selection and then CNC’d exactly to your spec. He then hand finishes them and his build quality is absolutely top tier.


I just submitted a request on a build I might want to proceed with.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> I just submitted a request on a build I might want to proceed with.


Lewis is currently building me two guitars. he takes the details very seriously. we went back and forth multiple times trying to find the right raw lumber. I visited the shop and we picked the right pieces for each build based on their unique tone properties. And that’s just the start


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

fogdart said:


> Lewis is currently building me two guitars. he takes the details very seriously. we went back and forth multiple times trying to find the right raw lumber. I visited the shop and we picked the right pieces for each build based on their unique tone properties. And that’s just the start



Whats the general wait times?


----------

